
Germany Reportedly Seeks U.S. Assistance After Hacking Breach - Varcht
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-06/germany-seeks-u-s-assistance-after-hacking-breach-bild-reports
======
jansan
Of course we do, because we have to. Compared to the US, China and Israel,
Germany is a third world country when it comes to internet security. And this
was a deliberate choice of our politicians. Even owning so-called "hacker
tools" (not sure if this includes my beloved hex editor) is illegal in
Germany.

